# Wireless network interface does not save configuration

## mfdzerohour

Good afternoon, I have problems in configuring the wifi, I could not use the wicd, the same is giving error entering and exiting the configuration, I installed and can use the script that runs and can use the same, but as I have already put the interface I would like it to be directly logged in, when the same boot is left configured, the file /etc/conf.d/net and /etc/resolv.conf is always left blank when I boot, which I did not configure Below my make.conf.

```

#####################

# Starting MAKE.CONF #

#####################

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# Built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for more

# Detailed example.

CFLAGS = "- march = corei7 -O2 -pipe" # -ftree-vectorize $ {GRAPHITE} "

CXXFLAGS = "$ {CFLAGS}"

CHOST = "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

LDFLAGS = "-Wl, -O1 -Wl, - as-needed"

MAKEOPTS = "- j4"

# These are the flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# Profile used for building.

## USE ##

GENTOO_BAD = "- kdeprefix -arts -qt3 -qt4 -bluetooth -consolekit"

GENTOO_APP_SHELL = "vim-syntax symlink examples"

Gentoo_MEDIA = "musicbrainz pulseaudio xine cddb alsa dvb dvd bluray network dvdread ipod audiofile dvdr dri mjpeg networkmanager"

Gentoo_CODECS = "x264 x265 gsm lame mp3 ogg stream live open theora a52 win32codecs matroska xvid flac ffmpeg acc real mpeg latex"

Gentoo_SYSTEM = "unicode gnutils nptl gcj udev logind acl dbus bash-competion lzo rar policykit bzip2 bidi wifi lm_sensors lm lahf_lm usb eee1394 perl python ipv4 doc jpeg mmx xvmc cpudetection v4l v4l2 fglrx equalizer vcd fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr Pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx sse sse2 sse3 sse4_2 fxsr ss ht tm pbe syscal nx lm_sensors rdtscp constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid popcnt ida arat dtherm tpr_shadow vnmi Flexpriority ept vpid cups gd staging d3d9 monkeys ncurses netapi nls opencl desktop pcap pipelight theads truetype udisks vaapi xml llvm systemd "

Gentoo_FILESYS = "fat hfs jfs xfs ntfs reiserfs sysfs inotify"

GENTOO_PRINT = "cups ppds foomatic-db gimpprint freetype xprint scanner"

Gentoo_XSYS = "cairo X opengl png gif gtk xpm tiff xinerama aiglx svg gphoto2 dga lcd openexr jpg"

Gentoo_DESKTOP = "libnotify rdesktop zeroconf visualization avahi startup-notification gtk3 themes"

GENTOO_BROWSER = "nsplugin firefox mozdevelop xulrunner"

Gentoo_COMMS = "jabber msn yahoo icq irc aim rss slp mail imap http2"

USE = "GENTOO_BAD} $ {GENTOO_APP_SHELL} {GENTOO_MEDIA} {GENTOO_CODECS} {GENTOO_SYSTEM} {GENTOO_FILESYS} {GENTOO_PRINT} {GENTOO_XSYS} {GENTOO_DESKTOP} {GENTOO_BROWSER} {GENTOO_COMMS}"

ACCEPT_LICENSE = "*"

## DEVICES ##

INPUT_DEVICES = "evdev void synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS = "fbdev vesa mesa intel"

LIRC_DEVICES = "audio audio_alsa serial"

## PORTAGE CONFIG ##

PORTDIR = "/ usr / portage"

DISTDIR = "$ {PORTDIR} / distfiles"

PKGDIR = "$ {PORTDIR} / packages"

## Portage

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES = "warn error log"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM = "save"

PORTAGE_NICENESS = "8"

LINGUAS = "pt_BR.UTF-8 pt_BR.ISO8859-1 en_US.iso8859-1 en pt-br pt"

ABI_X86 = "32 64"

GRUB_PLATFORMS = "efi-64"

#Plugins

XFCE_PLUGINS = "brightness clock trash"

## Mirrors

GENTOO_MIRRORS = "http://gentoo.gg3.net/ ftp://gg3.net/pub/linux/gentoo/"

#####################

# End of MAKE.CONF #

#####################

```

Thanks in advance.

Marcelo Duarte

Paranaiba - MS, Brazil

[Moderator edit: added [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]Last edited by mfdzerohour on Wed Jun 07, 2017 7:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ant P.

This system never could have possibly worked, at all, with the amount of syntax errors in what's been presented. Are your wicd/wpa_supplicant config files in a similar state?

----------

## mfdzerohour

Good day, the make.conf file is according to the last configuration of the gentoo I used, I spent some time without using it, I saw that there were some changes, could you tell me what is wrong? I have a first generation i5 with 4 GB ram, could you tell me what to get out of make.cof? Below the result of lspci:

```
notemar ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 18)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor PCI Express x16 Root Port (rev 18)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 06)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 06)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 06)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev 06)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev 06)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev 06)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a6)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM55 Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 4 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.6 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Thermal Subsystem (rev 06)

03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

07:00.0 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. SD/MMC Host Controller (rev 80)

07:00.2 SD Host controller: JMicron Technology Corp. Standard SD Host Controller (rev 80)

07:00.5 Ethernet controller: JMicron Technology Corp. JMC250 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 03)

3f:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers (rev 05)

3f:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 05)

3f:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link 0 (rev 05)

3f:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 1st Generation Core i3/5/7 Processor QPI Physical 0 (rev 05)

3f:02.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 1st Generation Core i3/5/7 Processor Reserved (rev 05)

3f:02.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 1st Generation Core i3/5/7 Processor Reserved (rev 05)
```

[Moderator edit: added [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

## mfdzerohour

I uninstalled the wicd and installed the netoworkmanager with the nm-applet app and I can connect through the graphical interface but I can not connect automatically, it is partially working.

If anyone can help, thank you.

UPDATE:

The nm-applet if I log in the same wireless network and log off the user and connect again the same does not present error of not open the programs, it is not necessary to move from the wireless to open applications, if log in the wireless network without this procedure And not disable the nm-applet I can not open any program.

----------

